# My need for magnesium is obvious...



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I had been taking magnesium in the past, and had read so many different articles about the pros and cons of magnesium for fibromyalgia. I was convinced it was a crock. Recently, my doctor told me to start taking potassium, due to medication that controls high blood pressure. I went to a store that sells health food and vitamins, and the guy told me that if I would buy the bottle of potassium with magnesium combined it would help absorb the potassium better.I've been taking it for two weeks now, and am amazed at the energy and reduced pain in the muscles. Forget reading articles as for myself. I'll do what works for myself from now on.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

That's great Rowe. Can you tell me who makes the supplement and what it's called. I have high blood pressure too.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Glad you're feeling better Rowe - long may it continue!


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Sorry it took so long to get back weener, but dad had surgery. I purchased the potassium & magnesium aspartate at the GNC store at the local mall. I found a phone number on the bottle you might try 1-800-462-2948 to see if there is a store close to you. Potassium is VERY important if you are taking blood pressure meds, weener, and the Magnesium is vital for Fibro.Susan..thanks! I have learned a lot from your information. Please keep up the great work.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Rowe2,What is the exact dosage of the Magnesium? How many mg.? And how often do you take it--once a day, twice, or...? Thanks.I've been taking 500 mg. of Magnesium every morning in the hopes that it will help put a little more moisture into the bm's 'cause I have more C problems than D. I didn't know we need Magnesium for the Fibro pain as well. My fibro has been really bad for quite some time now. I hurt so bad and I'm so tired of it. And because of my eye disease, I can no longer take any meds that have a drying effect. So, I am without muscle relaxers and pain meds.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Will do Weener, and thanks







Feisty, it must be really hard for you right now without the painkillers and muscle relaxants. Wil this be temporary or long-term?







{{hugs}}


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Fiesty..I will have to look at the bottle when I get home. The potassium and magnesium is combined in to one capsule at 250mg. and is taken once daily. Here is the website also. Hope it helps.  www.gnc.com


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Thanks, Rowe2.Susan---looks like it will be long term. Any med that has a drying effect is out---it dries the eyes out too much.







I will post a thread about it one of these days. It's been very difficult for me to cope lately. There is no cure for this eye disease. It's not Sjorgren's, though, but just as debilitating or worse. I am now considered "functionally blind". It's so hard. Life is not good.


----------



## Diane FM (Jan 28, 2004)

Oh sorry Feisty...must be really hard. Do any of the elecrolyte drinks benefit the dryness?My aunt has an eye disease and my fibro mind block will not let me come up with the name, but it has something to do with dryness.Rowe2-I am glad you told us about the magnesium, because it is starting to make some sense for me.I was also told to take magnesium with the calcium and Vit D sup to help it be absorbed by the body. So everything I have been reading leads me to the conclusion that magnesium helps our bodies absorb some of the necessary minerals from our diet and supplements. I don't remember who told me to take magnesium with the supplement, but it makes sense.The reason why you have to take potassium with blood pressure meds is because of the diuretic effect and the potassium is flushed from the body and needs to be replenished. Along with all the water soluble vitamins (B's and C) I remember something Susan posted about our muscles not releasing calcium properly and it makes me wonder if the magnesium helps it into our cells, if it also lets it out of our cells. I took a soy calcium sup for about 3 days and by the 3rd day felt like I was hit by a truck. I wonder if I would have taken it with magnesium if I would have had a better benefit. Now I will have to try that experiment on myself.Another trial and error for us fibros. Wouldn't it be nice if this were easier for us...take this, take that and it worked! Glad it is working for you Rowe2. Thanks for the info!Good luck Feisty, I hope you can find something that helps.Love to all,Diane


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Diane







I hope it does work for you as well! I don't think we "met" before.







Nice to see you around. You might want to beware of the difference in the Magnesium, also. If I am correct, there is a citrate, too. Susan..could you help out on this please?Fiesty







I am sorry to hear about your eye condition! I'm finally able to sit down and look at this supplement bottle. The potassium & Magnesium Aspartate has 250 mg each in one capsule. It has really helped with the pain in the legs and hips.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2004)

I've been using calcium, magnesium and potassium for some time now. Maybe that's why I can flex 'n stretch as I do?It's my understanding that the effervescent doseform is the most effective.Feisty, I didn't realize that your sight was getting so bad. I am so sorry to hear of this. That explains why you don't email much anymore. Sending you hugs 'n good thoughts....as well as a prayer...  My wish for you is that you not have to endure so much pain.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

(((((Feisty)))))


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Oh Feisty, I can't imagine there are many (any?) effective painkillers that aren't drying. Sorry you're having such a tough time of it with your eyes.







Rowe, sorry, I'm not sure what you're asking me to help out on - could you clarify either here or send me a PM (sorry if I'm being dozy!)? Thanks.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Rowe, sorry, you were asking about the calcium article? I can't find anything on this forum about it, but here's a Co-Cure article which is about research in Neuromuscular Disorders 2003; 13: 479ï¿½484.MERGE comments:


> quote:In this most recent study, they suggest that the post-exertionalfatigue that is so characteristic of CFS is linked to the basicstructures involved in excitation and contraction (E-C) couplingof muscles. Specifically, they hypothesised that the rapid onsetof fatigue and accompanying muscle pain are due tomodifications of the fluidity of membranes associated with thesarcoplasmic reticulum of the muscle cell. These membranesare central to the spread of action potentials towards the interiorof the cell and to the transport of calcium (Ca2+) that initiatescontraction of the muscle.The data reported by the Italian group provides novel evidenceof disruption to Ca2+ transport in the muscle of ME/CFSpatients. This disruption may be a consequence of the energystatus of the cell or to gates in the cell membrane, known asryanodine channels.The study was carried out on a small number of CFS patientswho were selected on precise clinical criteria along with asimilar number of fibromyalgia patients and controls. It isinteresting to note that the abnormalities were found only in theCFS group and not the FMS patients, despite the apparentsimilarity in some symptoms."


Read it all here Here's some info about increased demand for calcium in CFS due to channelopathy associated with dysregulation of the RNase L antiviral pathway: http://listserv.nodak.edu/scripts/wa.exe?A...re&F=&S=&P=5027 http://listserv.nodak.edu/scripts/wa.exe?A...re&F=&S=&P=3533 And one on calcium supplementation in Fibromyalgia: http://listserv.nodak.edu/scripts/wa.exe?A...co-cure&P=R1110 And something on calcium ion concentration possibly being involved in the pathogenesis of Fibro: http://listserv.nodak.edu/scripts/wa.exe?A...co-cure&P=R2002


----------

